# JAC Hamilton Ontario aptitude test



## david_1977 (Aug 9, 2014)

Greetings,

I have recently applied to the JAC in Hamilton Ontario and have an aptitude test booked about a month from now. I was told it would basically be about grade 12 math and science. I was wondering if any members here have recently written this test and can share what to expect? I want to prepare as much as possible and focus on areas that I may have difficulties with. I have recently taken a pre- apprenticeship coarse for 6 months on weekends and found the math and science relatively easy.

I have a feeling that the test will be much more difficult.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Evostan (Aug 11, 2014)

I took the test 2 days ago at city of commerce. The test has 3 sections... 1. Mech App 2. Reading Comp & 3. Math...

I highly recommend picking up Barron's Mechanical Aptitude and Spatial Relations Test- This book really explains how gears/pulleys work. I checked it out at my local library.

For math & reading, I bought Kaplan's ASVAB book- this really refreshes you with basic algebra and arithmetic as well as reading comp.

The key to passing is to study study study! 

Good luck 2 you!


----------



## david_1977 (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks Evostan! I will look for these books. I'm surprised there was nothing on the test in regards to science.. The test you described sounds very similar to the aptitude test my brother wrote for the JAC Toronto area.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

1. Smith Family: In the Smith family, there are 7 sisters and each sister has 1 brother. If you count Mr. Smith, how many males are there in the Smith family? 

2. Water lilies: Water lilies double in area every 24 hours. At the beginning of summer there is one water lily on the lake. It takes 60 days for the lake to become completely covered with water lilies. On which day is the lake half covered? 

3. Socks: If you have black socks and brown socks in your drawer, mixed in a ratio of 4 to 5, how many socks will you have to take out to make sure that you have a pair the same color?


4. Eyes: Yesterday I went to the zoo and saw the giraffes and ostriches. Altogether they had 30 eyes and 44 legs. How many animals were there? 

5. Horse: A man bought a horse for $60 and sold it for $70. Then he bought it back for $80 and sold it for $90. How much did he make or lose in the horse trading business?


6. Weights: There are ten bags, each containing ten weights, all of which look identical. In nine of the bags each weight is 16 ounces, but in one of the bags the weights are actually 17 ounces each. How is it possible, in a single weighing on an accurate weighing scale, to determine which bag contains the 17-ounce weights?


7. Price: What is the minimum number of coins you need to be able to pay the exact price of any item costing anywhere from one cent up to one dollar? The coins are pennies (1 cent), nickels (5 cents), dimes (10 cents), quarters (25 cents) and half dollars (50 cents)?

8. A frog is at the bottom of a 30 meter well. Each day he summons enough energy for one 3 meter leap up the well. Exhausted, he then hangs there for the rest of the day. At night, while he is asleep, he slips 2 meters backwards. How many days does it take him to escape from the well?

9. If 3 hens lay 4 eggs in 5 days, how many days will it take a dozen hens to lay 4 dozen eggs at the same rate?

10. Form an equilateral triangle with the Earth and the Sun and a point in space, with the base of the triangle being the leg between the Earth and Sun. Call the point in space point A. If a ship weighing 1 ton leaves Earth travelling at .8 C (C= the speed of light) towards point A, and a cat weighing 1 pound leaves point A travelling towards the Sun at .9 C 3 minutes later, which object (the ship, or the cat) will have more apparent mass ? Will the cat arrive at the Sun prior to the Ship arriving at pt A ? If a train leaves the Sun travelling towards Earth at the same time as the cat leaves A, will the train appear slower to the cat or the ship ?


----------



## david_1977 (Aug 9, 2014)

I love/hate these type of problems. Sometimes the answer is right there. Wildleg, have you written the test in the Hamilton area?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

david_1977 said:


> I love/hate these type of problems. Sometimes the answer is right there. Wildleg, have you written the test in the Hamilton area?


lol no - those are real questions, but not for that test


----------



## david_1977 (Aug 9, 2014)

Lol! Just wiped the sweat from my face.


----------

